# Today is the day!!!



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Noah and I are leaving to pick up our first buck! We are very lucky to have him. I will post photos when we get him home  but here is one in the meantime. 
Introducing, Old Mountain Farm Patriot!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats ! Handsome fella


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks! We just left Sweet Garden Goats in MD. Anita was so nice and gave us newbies a lot of helpful tips.  
Once we get him settled I'll take some photos


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

So I decided to keep our one wether(Woody) with the buck. But I feel so bad for him. He is absolutely terrified of Patriot. Woody screams at the top of his lungs constantly when we let them out together. Worried my neighbors will start to get upset. It sounds like someone is being murdered out in the paddock. When they are in the shed together he quiets down. Wondering if I should just leave them penned up until woody excepts living with him.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woody :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: I love the name  
Can you leave Patriot penned next to the other goats without taking Woody away from his herd ? Might be a bit quieter……
If Patriot is OK with being by himself , I would just leave him like that till the rest of the guys accept him.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a gorgeous fellow.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Trickeyroo.... I have two separate pens for the bucks and does. But their paddocks share a fence line? I'm just worried woody is getting too stressed being away from his herd. I may have to pen patriot by himself....  I'm going to give it one more day any decide. It's not like Patriot is being mean to woody either. He leaves him alone for the most part. I think woody is just dramatic 

Also there is another wether named Buzz (woody's brother). I just don't think I could separate Buzz from his favorite doe Dolly. They literally are connected at the hip. 

Does anyone else keep their buck penned alone? Is this cruel to do?


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Peggy!! He is so friendly too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If Patriot is OK with it , I would keep him by himself until everyone is used to him being there. Then maybe you can try putting Woody in with him for a visit. What were your original plans with him ? Putting a buddy in with him ? I guess Woody's dramatics aren't helping any , lol.
Maybe try short visits with him until he realizes that Patriot isn't going to hurt him and he will be reunited with his herd , so maybe Woody won't stress as much ….


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Yay! :stars: I'm happy for you that you got your buck! That's fabulous!

If Patriot doesn't care about being alone and they share I fence line you could just put woody back. But, I wouldn't do that unless he can really see the other goats or just doesn't care about being alone. I pen my bucks separately but, even when I just had one buck i had wether with the buck for company. If woody's really freaking out _that_ badly though it may just be better to kick him out of the buck pen.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

My original plan was to keep Woody with Patriot because Buzz does so well with the girls..... And Buzz is my buddy and I didn't want him all stinky. (Haha the truth comes out)

This morning after Woody was screaming again, I went and put Buzz out with them. Thinking maybe having his brother would help. NOPE as soon as I walked away the screaming continued....


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Cassie thanks!! We are so happy to have him and can't wait to breed him to Dolly! Patriot is so mellow and nice. I guess I could try Patriot alone. I feel like they would get along fine if they just had time to warm up to each other....And if Woody wasn't so neurotic.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

I let woody back with the herd
Looks like everyone missed him too


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My buck pen shares a fence line on 2 sides with my does and my pets, I have had one buck there without a buddy and he was fine as long as he could see the others 
Patriot is a handsome boy! Glad that you found what you were looking for :thumbup:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats ! Nice looking boy !


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

NoahEm said:


> Cassie thanks!! We are so happy to have him and can't wait to breed him to Dolly! Patriot is so mellow and nice. I guess I could try Patriot alone. I feel like they would get along fine if they just had time to warm up to each other....And if Woody wasn't so neurotic.


Your welcome! That buck was a good looking guy and I'm sure you'll get some great kids from him!

It's good to see Woody is happier now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , they missed their Woody  
And yes , Patriot is one handsome dude !
Hope they are all happy now  Including your neighbors , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , and nice place you have there !


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Liz that makes me feel better! He seems to mind being alone less then woody minds being with him. Hahaha I still need to take take some pics of patriot in his new home. I got a little side tracked today with all the screaming.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

I hope we get some keepers from him Cassie! I want to breed Dolly to him soon but she is only 38 lbs and just seems so little. I think I may wait until spring?

Trickyroo yes the neighbors and I are happy again.... That screaming was hard to listen to!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok finally took some pictures of Patriot. I had him out with Buzz and Woody today. We didn't stay out long because as you can see we got a good bit of snow yesterday and it's only 13F here!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a good looking fella  Nice set up , they look like they had a nice romp in the snow 
Were are you , we got hit yesterday too 
13 inches and below zero temps


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks!  They were loving it but that's way too cold for me. We are in Lancaster PA. We probably only got 5 or 6 inches.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Handsome boy! 
I really like the set up too!  way cool 

Oh man Laura! You did get it! We ended up lucking out with a dusting..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , I guess we did get walloped , :sad:
How did that happen Skyla , you lucky duck :hi5: A dusting :angry::angry::angry:

At least its light snow so it was easy to move instead of the heavy stuff.:sigh:
More snow for the next couple of days too :snow::snowbounce::snowbounce:
Spring is only a couple of months away  :clap::sun:
:slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------

